# Can anyone tell me how to "send" a copy of my eircom emails to my gmail Account?



## nolo77 (25 May 2010)

I am paranoid about losing my emails in the event of computer failure. My brother tells me thatI should be able to send a copy of them to a webmail account but he cannot tell me how to do it! And I can't figure out how to do it either.

Any advice would be gratefully appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## doubledeb (25 May 2010)

Forward the mail onto your gmail account.  Go into each mail and press the forward button and send them to nolo77@gmail.com?


----------



## Boyd (25 May 2010)

I assume the OP meant automatically.....

This seems to describe what youre after: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=56804073


----------



## TarfHead (25 May 2010)

This is fairly straightforward (cos I managed it ). I have all the details at home and will post them this evening, if no-one else provides it before then.


----------



## elcato (25 May 2010)

I dont know the Eircom interface for email accounts but given that gmail has this ability by going into Settings and then the Forwarding POP tab, I would guess Eircom has something similar. When you logon is there a Settings or Account Settings link somewhere visible on the page ?


----------



## TarfHead (25 May 2010)

This is the article I followed to receive my POP email in GMAIL, along with my GMAIL mail.

If you continue to use Outlook Express, then GMAIL cannot access mail you've already downloaded from the POP mail server to your PC. This approach works if you abandon Outlook Express & use GMAIL for all your (POP) mail.

Once set up, you can send mail from your POP mail address from within GMAIL and it will look as if it was sent from Outlook Express.

Also, you can back up your Outlook Express mail. My wife did just before she had to do a complete re-install of her laptop to resolve some virus problem.

Also, also, you may be able to leave a copy of your POP mail on the ISP mail server, i.e. copy it to your PC and not move it.


----------

